# I'm Desperate: TT Spindle Swap Question MKIV



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a problem after doing my spindle swap, my drivers side is stuck at -3 degrees, passenger side is fine at 0 degrees of camber. 

Is anyone else having this issue? 

*EDIT 1/25/12:* So what I thought was a bent LCA is not, I ordered a brand new one and it was the exact same size and fit exactly the same and did not solve the problem. 

My next guess is that the spindle is bent, its the only other thing I changed when I did the swap and my alignment was fine before. I also noticed that my wheel sits closer to the strut on the side with the abnormal camber. 

I have also heard that the drivers side axle of a TT is 1/2 in shorter then MKIV axles, could that be the problem? 


*UPDATE 2/6/2012*: New spindle went in, and it solved the issue, I havent gotten it on an alignment rack but judging by the measurements I took, and it visually looks way better. The wheel is no longer closer to the spindle and it looks normal. I will be getting it on an alignment rack soon and it will be driven tomorrow and hopefully Ill be able to feel and hear a difference. 

I hope this helps anyone else out there. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I also heard (don't quote me) that the mk1 tt lower control arms were different lengths for some reason or another. That could be the issue but i am not sure


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Swap your to TT the adjustable control arms? 

when I did the TT spindle swap on my car the driver side is 0º and other side to -1º camber : P 


its spindle can be bent, three degrees is much.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> I also heard (don't quote me) that the mk1 tt lower control arms were different lengths for some reason or another. That could be the issue but i am not sure


 The only thing is there are plenty of people who have done this swap without this issue, so I am guessing that there is a structural issue giving me the -3 degrees just on the drivers side. 



Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Swap your to TT the adjustable control arms?
> 
> when I did the TT spindle swap on my car the driver side is 0º and other side to -1º camber : P
> 
> ...


 Yes I used the TT control arms, I first thought the LCA was bent, but I got a brand new one and put that in with the same issues. 

If it was only -1 degree on drivers side I would be ok with that, but -3 is a lot and is causing lots of tire road noise and a sketchy wiggle when catching grooves in the road.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

orau22 said:


> I have a problem after doing my spindle swap, my drivers side is stuck at -3 degrees, passenger side is fine at 0 degrees of camber.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> ...


 has to be a bent spindle, specially when you see that one side wheel is closed to the strut.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Friend, Its spindle driver side is bent : ( , to me the same thing happened when changing front brake 280mm to 312mm with my new GTi spindle. I had to buy another spindle, I could see my wheel back in the car only with eye sight. Sorry for my bad English : Banghead: 


Best regards from Spain.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> has to be a bent spindle, specially when you see that one side wheel is closed to the strut.





Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Friend, Its spindle driver side is bent : ( , to me the same thing happened when changing front brake 280mm to 312mm with my new GTi spindle. I had to buy another spindle, I could see my wheel back in the car only with eye sight. Sorry for my bad English : Banghead:
> 
> 
> Best regards from Spain.


 thanks for the help, this is what I thought it was but I wanted some confirmation, I ordered another spindle and hopefully this will fix it :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

hate to be captn obvious but you made sure the balljoints were moved to the same end of the slots on both right?


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

I found this a while back. Maybe this will help. 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a4/audi-tt-spindle.htm


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

joelzy said:


> hate to be captn obvious but you made sure the balljoints were moved to the same end of the slots on both right?


 
yea checked that first, cant get -3 out of the arms anyway.






blackasnight said:


> I found this a while back. Maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a4/audi-tt-spindle.htm


 Yea saw that already, doesnt help.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

orau22 said:


> yea checked that first, cant get -3 out of the arms anyway.


 just making sure, you never know 
GL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I had this exact same issue. I purchased a total of four TT/R32 spindles and two of them were not bent. 

I had something like 5 degrees of camber up front, it was wild :laugh:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

joelzy said:


> just making sure, you never know
> GL


 Haha true







[email protected] said:


> I had this exact same issue. I purchased a total of four TT/R32 spindles and two of them were not bent.
> 
> I had something like 5 degrees of camber up front, it was wild :laugh:


 Im glad im not the only one lol


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*UPDATE 2/6/2012*: New spindle went in, and it solved the issue, I havent gotten it on an alignment rack but judging by the measurements I took, and it visually looks way better. The wheel is no longer closer to the spindle and it looks normal. I will be getting it on an alignment rack soon and it will be driven tomorrow and hopefully Ill be able to feel and hear a difference.

I hope this helps anyone else out there. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i need to get LCAs so i can do this ughh. ive been looking at the spindles in a box in my garage for to long


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

blue bags said:


> i need to get LCAs so i can do this ughh. ive been looking at the spindles in a box in my garage for to long


Pmed


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

What's the best place to get spindles and LCA'S? Cheaper than ECS that is.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Are r32/tt lca supposed to have a slight bend at the end that connect to the ball joint? I understand they have a slope but also a turn?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

theruler297 said:


> What's the best place to get spindles and LCA'S? Cheaper than ECS that is.



classifieds 






20thGTI12 said:


> Are r32/tt lca supposed to have a slight bend at the end that connect to the ball joint? I understand they have a slope but also a turn?


Yea they have a very weird shape to them.


----------

